# Further Long distance Courses



## technoboy16 (Jul 11, 2014)

I have completed My Masters in Business Administration in Marketing and working since 1 year. Want to do some usefull courses which will be helpfull for my carrier 

I have experience as a Business Development Executive and now as a public relation Officer.

Please let me know if there are any courses?


----------

